# Dunlop Tour Pro Golf Clubs



## Gillespie16 (Dec 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever used these clubs?

As i am looking to get a new set of clubs as my dad has took some of my clubs and lost them.

So looking for a new set and these seem good for the price from Sports Direct.

Any feedback on these will be grateful, 

Thanks     
       Gillespie16


----------



## brendy (Dec 20, 2010)

If it says tour they MUST be great clubs.





Note: this post may contain traces of sarcasm.


----------



## bozza (Dec 20, 2010)

The thing that worrys me the most is that you are thinking of buying them from sports direct. I would avoid at all costs buying golf clubs from a so called sports megastore, especially one that is owend by mike ashley.

Is there not a local pro shop or more reputable golf shop you could buy some new clubs from?

By the way how much are the clubs you are looking at?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 20, 2010)

Please dont fall into the same trap I did when I started off.

Buy a set of used irons from the 'well known auction site' from a leading name in golf and your not regret it. My dunlop 65's have been sitting in the shed now for 2 years and they will never ses the light of day again


----------



## Gillespie16 (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there not a local pro shop or more reputable golf shop you could buy some new clubs from?

By the way how much are the clubs you are looking at?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the local pro shop, anything one from kent could help me out with that? 

The clubs are Â£139.99


----------



## bozza (Dec 20, 2010)

For that price or a little more you could pick a decent set of 2nd hand mizuno,pings,taylormade etc, which would be alot better that the dunlop clubs in my opinion.

As for shops in your area i can't help as i live in the north east but i'm sure sumone on here will be from your neck of the woods and will be able to help with shops in your area.


----------



## Gillespie16 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help Bozza, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## neilkath (Dec 20, 2010)

i got a set from sports direct i would go and pay the extra 60 quid and get the set of wilson 1200 clubs thats what i did


----------



## captgray (Dec 20, 2010)

West Malling golf club pro shop with duncan and the crew are really good
they sometimes have trade in clubs
But look around the second hand stuff will be the best way to go.
lot more club for your money
G


----------



## Gillespie16 (Dec 20, 2010)

i got a set from sports direct i would go and pay the extra 60 quid and get the set of wilson 1200 clubs thats what i did
		
Click to expand...

They were my 2nd choice, if i dont find any decent 2nd hand clubs, then i might spend a bit extra to get the wilson 1200


----------



## Ronnoc1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just an example of what good 2nd hand deals can be had I just bought a set of Callaway x16 Pro's 4-PW and 48* 56* 60* forged tour's for Â£112 plus Â£10 P&P.

Got to say aswell they are 100X better than anything Sports Direct stock.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 20, 2010)

check out onlinegolf.co.uk

They have a set of Benross VX proto irons at Â£149.99 which to my knowledge won all sorts of best budget awards

Failing that they have wilson prostaff LCG irons at Â£139.00 but I would go for the Benross


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 20, 2010)

and you get a free stand bag with the Benross VX proto's


----------



## 0 (Dec 20, 2010)

Try these guys as well 

http://www.golfbidder.co.uk/

These are very well know and have hundreds of sets to choose from 
They are around your neck of the woods as well.

Golfbidder Ltd, 253 Burlington Road, New Malden, Surrey, KT3 4NE, England


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 20, 2010)

Â£60 more gets you a set of these,good guys to deal with as well.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CALLAWAY-X-16-PRO-...=item43a3e5ada3


----------



## THJahar (Dec 20, 2010)

I keep hearing the advice 'buy second hand' but as a beginner golfer, I really wanted a new set in a package. there is a reason they sell well, because it makes it easier for a beginner to get going with everything they need.
For starter sets I'd say stay away from dunlop, try and get either a Wilson starter set or a Black Cat Lynx.
If you can't quite afford those then look at the Hippos.

(I'm wondering if GM should do a round up and review of all the current package sets that are available?)


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm wondering if GM should do a round up and review of all the current package sets that are available?
		
Click to expand...

Part of the "Gear Manifesto" is that they wont test crap gear.
Most of these packages are crap so they wont make the mag.

Golfbidder's the best bet. You don't have to spend a fortune. Either that or do some research and trawl eBay. If you know what to look for you can get lucky. But beware fakes.


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 20, 2010)

I sold my set of Mizuno MX19's on eBay for Â£120 (I think) earlier this year. A decent set of clubs for the money. 

Though starter sets with driver, woods and irons, putter, bag etc. have their place. My only thought is that if you do catch the 'bug', you'll soon want something better. But I do understand the wanting something new thing.


----------



## bozza (Dec 20, 2010)

I bought one of them "starter sets" from AG when i first started playing a year and abit ago. At first i thought what a bargin, driver,woods,irons,putter and bag for Â£200 but since then i've replaced every club in my bag and the bag because basiclly they were cheap and crap.

Now looking back i wish i had waited abit longer and not lusted after shiny new stuff and got a decent set of 2nd hand clubs and not pretty much thrown away Â£200.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2010)

I had a starter set of Dunlop clubs when i started, they were fine for a couple of months as i dicided golf was right for me. I soon changed them. I would suggest visiting a few pro shops for trade ins and secound hand sets. We have 3  proshops around inverness that you could walk in tomorrow a get a bargin for less than Â£150. and i'm not talking AG


----------



## JustOne (Dec 21, 2010)

As i am looking to get a new set of clubs as my dad has took some of my clubs and lost them.
		
Click to expand...

Have you considered investing in a new dad?


----------



## drawboy (Dec 21, 2010)

Everything in my bag is second hand and all in as new condition. Ping g10 Â£99.00 from a local pro, mizuno mx 25 irons 3-pw 125.00, 2 vokey wedges spin milled 50.00 the pair, putter odyssey no7 from hapless, 50.00 I think and my skycaddie sg5 130 from beggsy also a forum member.THe 2 bags I have were new but bargains mizzy renegade carry on sale from online golf 39.99 and my mizzy cart bag from a pro on ebay 59.99  I defy anyone to look in my bag and knock the quality of anything I have. I say get looking for quality second hand gear, leave the budget stuff in the budget store and start off with good gear for not a lot of outlay. Let someone else pay full price and benifit from their mistakes.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 21, 2010)

Mate of mine (Greg Lindley) plays off 11 and uses a cheap set of Slazenger irons he bought in JJB sports. He bought them a few at a time until he had built up his full set and I think each iron cost him about Â£8.00.
The guy hits them like God, doesn't matter whether it's a 4 iron or a PW. He came 2nd at the forum meet at Cooden this year and cleaned up at Chartham Park in September playing with them. James has played with him on quite a few occasions and will confirm how sweetly he hits his irons.
Don't let people put you off. If you like the look of them, go for them. It's not the clubs, it's the prat swinging them. I should know. I'm a prat.


----------



## Gillespie16 (Dec 21, 2010)

Cheers Guys, I'll start looking around in the new year.

Merry Christmas All!!

Gillespie16


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 21, 2010)

From one who started with them forget package. they are all well and good for the annual firms outing (but not on my course please) but the woods are rarely any use and they have no resale value - try selling back to AG!

In contrast a secondhand set of decent clubs will retain value. 

My AG has been discounting its 2nd hand stock lately - try a cheeky offer, they can only say no, but they don't like it hanging around


----------

